# T3/T4 turbo install need help!



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

hi everyone i have a 2000 audi tt and i got a turbo kit that has a t3/t4 turbo and im having some issues installing bc it didnt come with directions does anyone have some directions for a turbo or know where i can ge them?


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Im going to say your ****ed, and way out of your league. 


Did the kit come with a new exhaust manifold and oil lines? 

If so, installation is the reverse of removal, you just use your new parts.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I fully agree with the above statement. Seek help from a friend who knows what they are doing or pay a performance shop to do the install work for you.

Do you even know if you bought the right kit? What kit is it? Are you FWD or Quattro?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a feeling it's probably one of the T3/T4 kits that are all over eBay which look "complete"... with pricing that is too good to be true.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

was thinking the exact same thing...


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Always looks tempting... till you realize : "Wait, why is the same kit coming up when I enter 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 and look for random parts...":screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Uh oh no Instructions for going BT?


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah it came with a new manifold oil lines wastegate tons of stuff and no i didnt get it from ebay a friend who got it for his tt bought it but then he totalled his tt and sold it to me but he just inlisted in the marines so he wont be able to help me put it in and no performance shop will do it without instructions


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> I fully agree with the above statement. Seek help from a friend who knows what they are doing or pay a performance shop to do the install work for you.
> 
> Do you even know if you bought the right kit? What kit is it? Are you FWD or Quattro?


 its a quattro and yea its the right kit but the performance shops wont do it without instructions which seems stupid because my friends have put one in but a performace shop cant:screwy:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

gabewatts25 said:


> no performance shop will do it without instructions


 :screwy: 



then dont ever take your car to any shop's around you!! its not hard to do and if you are running a shop that works on cars at all, well you should not need a step by step guide!


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

thats what i said! im like wtf do they need intructions for i could do it myself if i had more time without intructions!


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

L O L :laugh:


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

well heres the problem that they say im gonna have with putting it in they said u need a custom intercooler piping as well as down pipe.... do i need to change those or can u just change like the lines and turbo and manifold? im good with car as far as brakes and everything else but im not a pro at turboing cars


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

go to www.audifreaks.com and go to the tt section, i think the thread you want is "everything you need to know about going BT " or something similar. 

not sure if its in the tt faq here or not. That will help you out a **** TON


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

look man i'm gonna give you the absolute basic list of what you NEED 
turbo 
manifold 
downpipe 
oil feed line and oil return line 
restrictor for oil feed line 
front mount intercooler setup 
injectors 
tune 

*read this thread* http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

sorry dont mean to sound stupid im just curious. so do i need a whole new FMIC or just new piping? bc it came with piping. and as far as the downpipe goes it came with a flange that looks like it connects the bigger turbo 3'' to the stock downpipe of a 2.5'' am i wrong or will i need a whole new down pipe


----------



## Boostang (Jun 12, 2010)

You should probably post some pictures of EVERYTHING that you have that way people can help you identify things.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

what he said. post pictures. there are quite a few knowledgeable guys on this forum that can tell you what your missing and what will/won't work just by looking at what you have.


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

shop probably wont do it because its a pile of parts that they will not be able to stand behind if/when something goes wrong. Theres no way to estimate how long a big turbo install would take with parts from who knows where unless you go to them with an open wallet, and even then a shop with their reputation in mind would be weary. Its a huge liability. Not to mention what the software situation will be.


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...PageName=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1123#ht_4945wt_939 


i asked my friend to send me pics of everything when he first got it and he gave me this link bc all my stuff is still in boxes so that link has everything i have


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

put that kit back on ebay and run for the hills. that looks like a nightmare waiting to happen!


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

agreed toss that back where you found it.


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

what do u guys recommand for the best bang for ur buck on a turbo?


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

oh and i didnt plan on using half that sh*t i just wanted the turbo and the manifold and the oil lines everything else in garage but i knew that.


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

and i dont get why i see all these other forums of people doing the same turbo install why do there t3/t4 work and mine wont?


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

those oil lines are not the proper size to begin with, and secondly t3-t4 is just a size. there are multiple companies that make t3-t4 turbos. what came in that kit was probably a made in china junk that wouldnt have worked very well for long if at all, low quality castings, weak metals, poor tolerances etc. that manifold would have busted in no time as well.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

its not a matter of wont. its a matter of don't. there are people that have success stories with there ebay kits. the problem lies in the quality of the items. for every 1 person that does well with there ebay kit there are 20 that have catastrophic failure. if you want to install it, it can be done. but theres no telling when its going to break. in the end its a question of is it worth it for you. and honestly judging by your posts you dont have very much experience with this kind of stuff. what are you going to do if you blow your engine up? or if you can't complete the project because its going to nickel and dime you to death. in the end its better to buy a quality product that is tried and true than to do it twice and end up wasting tons of time and money two times.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

Where are you located? I think if you are close to me, you better get ahold of me


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

A wise man once brought me to --> *this*


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok that makes alot of sense thanks guy and I'm located in buffalo ny


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

225TTRoadster said:


> Where are you located? I think if you are close to me, you better get ahold of me


 What services are you able to offer ? I'm not far away and would like to know.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

bottom line, spend about 5 thousand dollars to get a kit. 
that piece of CRAP (yes it is) kit you bought, is worthless. 

you will have to pay a shop about 3 thousand dollars MINIMUM to make it work.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Plus your car will be down forever and never be the same again.:beer:


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah i mean i didnt get the kit i got it from a friend but im selling it back for actully more money then i paid for it and im gonna get a stage two eliminator kit i believe that will work with my stock manifold and downpipe


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

actully what is your guys imput for the best turbo that will work with the tt quatrro? it seems like every turbo i see is either for FWD or its like a 5000 stage three


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

id have to say buy a kit through pag parts or cts... you have a choice for a top mount turbo or a bottom mount turbo.. there about the same price and will prob last longer then your car..... well pag kit will :laugh: (im a sucker for the pagparts kit!) 

sell the kit you have now and use the money for a new kit.. your better off just to do it right the first time, but you will still need a lot more stuff to make the car run right... tune, injectors, maybe rods (if you wanna push it), a new kit, frount mount, ect... you will still spend some money to do it weather you do it right or not..


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I think you should really read the Audifreaks article front to back before you continue even thinking down this road. Going big turbo without understanding how to turn a wrench isn't a smart idea.

You're going to spend a good amount of money going big turbo. If you slap an eliminator on to your stock downpipe and manifold you're pretty much completely eliminating the performance gain that turbo upgrade would have gave you. Hence the name eliminator.

At a bare minimum while doing all the work yourself you're going to spend 6k or more and that will get you nowhere close to the "best" kit or setup around. Then again the best setup is what meets your goals and fits in your budget so it's subjective I guess.

The CTS kit with a journal bearing turbo, software, injectors, fuel pump, FMIC is almost 5k.

Rods are going to cost you $400 if you pay someone to do the engine work it's generally 1k with parts.

Then you're going to need a catback exhaust to mate to that 3" downpipe $500 guesstimate

You'll need some kind of ball/spring boost controller for under $100.

An upgraded diverter valve if you decide to keep it that way for $100 or so.

I'm not trying to be condescending or insulting- I'm just trying to give you a newsflash of the money/work this is going to require. Read that article and get an idea what you want to do with the car before anything else. Why go for big power before you've even driven it?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

So much face palm my head hurts..:facepalm:


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

is this kit gonna work better? 

http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Audi_TT225HP_Audi_S3_Quattro_Big_Turbo_Kit-251-82.html


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

gabewatts25 said:


> is this kit gonna work better?
> 
> http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Audi_TT225HP_Audi_S3_Quattro_Big_Turbo_Kit-251-82.html


 YES


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

this is a bolt on kit... it would work lots better then what you have now..


----------



## gabewatts25 (Mar 17, 2011)

20psi now said:


> id have to say buy a kit through pag parts or cts... you have a choice for a top mount turbo or a bottom mount turbo.. there about the same price and will prob last longer then your car..... well pag kit will :laugh: (im a sucker for the pagparts kit!)
> 
> sell the kit you have now and use the money for a new kit.. your better off just to do it right the first time, but you will still need a lot more stuff to make the car run right... tune, injectors, maybe rods (if you wanna push it), a new kit, frount mount, ect... you will still spend some money to do it weather you do it right or not..


 i looked at the parts on pag parts but how do the top mount turbo work are those easier to install?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

one or the other they in still the same really, the top mount is good for ez change outs when you have to swap the turbo out.. the one deal i have with the top mount is the HEAT... its close to every thing and better chance of disscoloring the hood, more heat on the coil pack and wire's, rain tray, needs a turbo blanket and when you have to work on any thing behind the engine you have to remove the turbo to make room.. the bottom mount is the way to go in my book really.. its hidden away and all you see is the pipes on top of the motor and you dont have that big of a problem with heat.. its really all about the look you want, im not big turbo (would like to be) but im sure there bolth have there pain in the *** parts to get on and tighted down..


----------

